# Grady/Thomas County



## southGAlefty

Starting this one for the year. Cool weather coming this week, hopefully that’ll jump start the deer activity.


----------



## southGAlefty

Bucks are still grouped up where I’m at. I was able to kill a nice 11 point Thursday evening out of a bachelor group on a food source.


----------



## jimbar

Congratulations, I saw it in the deer hunting section, nice buck


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw a couple fresh scrapes today on a field edge when I went to check a camera at lunch. Anybody getting to hunt?


----------



## ACracing98

Thomas County.....a buck was killed on November 4 out cruising and one killed today chasing 3 does.....both on property I hunt. Both AM hunts.


----------



## Rainman6789

North Grady county. Saw a fresh scape out in the open of the corn field lastnight up near Mitchell county line. Getting a lot more daytime pics of does and smaller bucks over the last 3 Days. Bucks are still grouped up though.


----------



## Rainman6789

Got a new smaller 6 point on camera from early hours of this morning. Seems to be heating up but still should be a couple weeks before it hits prime in north Grady county


----------



## tvillenole

Good weekend in Thomas county.  Shot a 8pt Saturday morning and a couple my buddies shot nice ones Sunday afternoon.


----------



## southGAlefty

My cameras are showing some does starting to get checked while on the corn pile. Nothing too hot and heavy right now but you can tell it’s on their minds. Also getting more pics than normal of bucks sparring. Weird year though, I’ve not seen many younger bucks from the stand as I normally do in years past. Loving this consistently cool-ish weather though. Probably a couple weeks out still in Grady.


----------



## Rainman6789

Hortonhunter22 sent me a pic today of a nice 8 point killed this morning in middle Grady County that was swollen but not really stinking yet. Said it was in a field with 9 does when shot.


----------



## Losmatones

Does anyone here hunt in Echols County ? Not much activity this past weekend.


----------



## GaFlLine

Scrapes and rubs starting to show up throughout property in Calvary. Should be another couple weeks until it is on...


----------



## GaFlLine

Anybody had any luck? Saw a young 8 trailing a doe last Sunday (full moon) hoping that's a sign of a good rut to come in next few weeks. Hopefully after this rain the cold weather will get these more mature bucks out n about during daylight hours. Good luck to everyone


----------



## R and D

We had 3 people on our lease in Thomas today....total of 5 bucks seen that were 4+ yrs old.....it's time, better climb a tree!


----------



## Pointpuller

They are on there feet in South Grady.  Missed a mature 8pt. at 
15 yds with the recurve Sunday morning.  When I got down I pulled 5 camera chips and had several daytime mature buck pics from the week.  Will get back after them this weekend.  Only bad thing is the loggers moved in today to cut about a 60acre section.  Hope it won't take them long.


----------



## GaFlLine

Shot in Cairo near 93 and meridian rd this week. Another week or two and it is on for the remainder of the season


----------



## gadawgs86

Got this one on the evening of 12/9 Calvary. He was with another buck.


----------



## Buckfever

GaFlLine said:


> Shot in Cairo near 93 and meridian rd this week. Another week or two and it is on for the remainder of the season



Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## Buckfever

gadawgs86 said:


> Got this one on the evening of 12/9 Calvary. He was with another buck.



Congratulations on a great buck!


----------



## GaFlLine

gadawgs86 said:


> Got this one on the evening of 12/9 Calvary. He was with another buck.



Very nice buck for Calvary. Whereabouts do you hunt? I'm in the same area as well. Starting to see some good sign and new bucks showing up on cameras. Hopefully they start chasing soon


----------



## GaFlLine

Calvary buck.


----------



## maxwell42583

I agree... Swamp creek Im starting to see more sign. Bucks have split up, does are still grouped, but yearlings have been kicked away. Nocturnal like crazy right now though. 7 game cams and I only had 10 day pics last week out of almost 6000 photos. Scrapes went cold last week but many were freshened today. Drove to Miller county to hunt today...not a single dead deer in the ditches on the way up or back. All of this kinda makes me think that they haven't hit full rut yet.


----------



## southGAlefty

I saw chasing and fighting from the stand last Sunday morning. Was able to hunt 3 evenings this week and other than Monday movement was minimal. All I’ve seen so far is younger bucks chasing and fighting. It should be happening between now and Christmas if it’s going to happen based on my experience here.


----------



## maxwell42583

Watching a small 6 cruise the creek right now. So far this morning it was only a button buck, spike, and tiny 6. No does, no mid level bucks, and obviously no shooters. Almost every year the rut on my farm is Christmas eve to close of season. Last year it started the last weekend of season. We really need to get our legislature to change our dates....


----------



## gadawgs86

GaFlLine said:


> Very nice buck for Calvary. Whereabouts do you hunt? I'm in the same area as well. Starting to see some good sign and new bucks showing up on cameras. Hopefully they start chasing soon



Thanks GaFlLine. Swamp Creek..seeing good signs also, stare downs, and a bunch of fighting. Still got bucks on camera in groups of 5+.


----------



## gadawgs86

GaFlLine said:


> Calvary buck.



Calvary Buck.


----------



## gadawgs86

GaFlLine said:


> Calvary buck.



Calvary buck.


----------



## GaFlLine

Does should be close.... Mature bucks are on their feet


----------



## GaFlLine

0 movement today in Calvary


----------



## Pointpuller

I checked 5 trail cams today in Grady.  Despite the warm weather this week I had several mature buck pics in daylight.  Several between 10 and 12 o'clock.  The big 5x1 I've been after all season finally messed up and strolled 12yds in front of my stand Wednesday at 10:45 and then again at 12:05.


----------



## ACracing98

I've been seeing small bucks moving during the day for the last week or so.  I checked trail cameras, big bucks moving at night.


----------



## GaFlLine

chasing, grunting, 3 bucks on one doe this evening East of the Mule day grounds.... Saw a good 8 point tuesday morning chasing a doe at another tract near 27 and 262 by the travel center.


----------



## Clemson13

What’s the rut activity look like this week nd for the Cairo area? Is there any chasing still going on?


----------



## GaFlLine

Should be a great weekend for you. They are still chasing


----------



## catch22

Anyone on here hunt near Pavo/Coolidge.  Just picked up a piece of property there to hunt and wondering how the deer numbers are.  Im used to hunting further west and north.....and not familiar with this area


----------



## rvick

catch22 said:


> Anyone on here hunt near Pavo/Coolidge.  Just picked up a piece of property there to hunt and wondering how the deer numbers are.  Im used to hunting further west and north.....and not familiar with this area


I live between Pavo and Coolidge. Great deer hunting area. 
Anyone needing me to bring out a good tracking dog, call 
 229-224-1814. Randy


----------



## rvick

rvick said:


> I live between Pavo and Coolidge. Great deer hunting area.
> Anyone needing me to bring out a good tracking dog, call
> 229-224-1814,  24/7
> Randy Vick


----------



## catch22

rvick said:


> I live between Pavo and Coolidge. Great deer hunting area.
> Anyone needing me to bring out a good tracking dog, call
> 229-224-1814. Randy


Awesome thanks


----------



## catch22

rvick said:


> I live between Pavo and Coolidge. Great deer hunting area.
> Anyone needing me to bring out a good tracking dog, call
> 229-224-1814. Randy


Awesome tha


----------



## slipknot

How did thomas county do in the storm?  Im heading up to Thomasville in the morning to clean up the farm. I hear we lost a couple of structures, lotta trees down


----------



## tvillenole

If the weatherman don't change his mind looks like we got some cold weather coming next week.  Hopefully it will get them up and movin.


----------



## tvillenole

**** weatherman got me all excited for nothing.


----------



## catch22

any updates on rut activity in Thomas?  Finally able to do some hunting over the next several weekends


----------



## tvillenole

Haven't had a chance to get out and look for any scrapes.  Got a picture 2 days ago of a couple young bucks play sparring.  Had a nice 8pt on camera last night that had a very swollen neck.


----------



## tvillenole

Checked my camera at lunch.  Been having 15-20 deer on my plot all at night lately.  Only 1 doe and 1 buck on there last night.  The 8pt I have been getting pics of was out there at 11:30 this morning.  First daylight pics of anything in 3 weeks.


----------



## southGAlefty

Let a very nice 3.5 year old 8 walk this afternoon. He was on his feet early feeding after getting pounded by the rain for the last 2 days I assume. Had a couple does out in the plot and he didn’t pay them any mind. Probably still a couple weeks out


----------



## tvillenole

I hope its still a couple weeks out.  My hunting land is under water and will probably take that long to dry out.


----------



## southGAlefty

I can’t speak for Thomas county, I hunt Grady.


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a nice mature 10 point this morning at 9:05. He was chasing a doe hard. Weighed in @ 197lbs. I think this front will be the one you guys in Grady county have been looking for to kickstart things.


----------



## Buckfever

Congrats lefty!


----------



## catch22

southGAlefty said:


> I killed a nice mature 10 point this morning at 9:05. He was chasing a doe hard. Weighed in @ 197lbs. I think this front will be the one you guys in Grady county have been looking for to kickstart things.



any pics?  Congrats on your buck!


----------



## southGAlefty




----------



## tvillenole

southGAlefty said:


> View attachment 952783


That's a nice one.


----------



## catch22

southGAlefty said:


> View attachment 952783


nice buck Lefty


----------



## southGAlefty

I haven't hunted since Dec 9th. Anybody else done any good?


----------



## jimbar

I hunted Friday and Saturday in Reno, saw a button Friday evening and a small 4pt Saturday evening. 4 or 5 scrapes were freshened up between Friday mornings rain and Saturday morning


----------



## catch22

reviving this group.  any rut action in north Thomas county yet?


----------



## jimbar

I'm seeing a lot of scrapes on our property in Thomas County but I don't think the ladies are ready yet


----------



## catch22

jimbar said:


> I'm seeing a lot of scrapes on our property in Thomas County but I don't think the ladies are ready yet



I think your right.  Next couple of weeks ought to be heating up.  I saw a doe and yearling last night and nothing was behind them.


----------



## R and D

Does are still bunched up from what I am seeing...young bucks chasing some...First of Dec always seems to be prime where I hunt.


----------



## southGAlefty

There have been some bigger deer seen and killed among my group of hunting buddies this week. One was a 3.5 year old 8 that was chasing hard Monday morning. Same guy saw chasing Sunday afternoon in same spot. This is C/NE Grady County. On one of my places the does are still with yearlings and none of the bigger deer are daylight active. On the other (Pine Park area) I had some daylight pics of a 3.5 year old last week (11/19-11/20) but not much else. Next 2-3 weeks should be as good as it gets, especially if we get good weather.


----------



## Mako22

Report of a big buck in a hay field off of hwy84 today around 11am. Field was west of Barnett's Creek on South side of 84. He was running in the field. I heard it was a really big buck.


----------



## oldways

Starting to see a few hit along 84 that's a purty good sign there chasin


----------



## catch22

I plan on hunting several times this weekend.  Ill let yall know what I see


----------



## catch22

my dad saw a decent buck trailing a doe yesterday evening in Thomas


----------



## southGAlefty

I sat every morning and afternoon from last Wednesday-Sunday in Grady and didn't see a shooter on his feet any sit. Most of the bigger deer have gone MIA on the cameras too although I do have the cams on corn piles so I don't expect to catch them there as much this time of year. Maybe something will shake loose this week.


----------



## Pointpuller

On fire today South Grady!!


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a nice 8 point Monday morning. He was cruising by himself just after daylight. All the other shooters I had on cam at the beginning of the season have disappeared. Hopefully they’ll be back after rut is over.


----------



## gadawgs86

Killed New Years Eve in Calvary. Bunch of stinky does got him in trouble.


----------



## tvillenole

Anyone had any luck yet?  If the forecast holds up I'll be hunting Saturday.  Been too hot for me.


----------



## Crakajak

Hunted the last few days in the heat.Haven,t seen but 3squirrels at daylight.


----------



## tvillenole

Crakajak said:


> Hunted the last few days in the heat.Haven,t seen but 3squirrels at daylight.


Been getting a few pictures right after daylight and right before sundown.  Did have a couple does show up at noon yesterday.  All the bucks are showing up between midnight and 3.


----------



## dkennedy

Anything happening in Thomas and Brooks county? I'm on the line, east of Boston. New to the area. I've been told the rut is usually around Thanksgiving through the first week of December. Last weekend there was plenty of scrapes being worked. We'll be there the Friday after Thanksgiving through the following week. Good Luck!!


----------



## R and D

Some big bucks being killed on does...it's time to be in the woods! North Thomas here


----------



## southGAlefty

I shot and lost a nice 8 Thursday morning in central Grady. I'm pretty sure he'll be back, we tracked him about 300 yards on pin drops of blood and he never bedded even though I gave him almost 3 hours before taking up the track. It was a long shot, I'm afraid I probably hit high. I'm watching for buzzards but he definitely didn't bleed enough externally to die.

 I'm chalking it up to the cool weather that morning having him on his feet. Actually saw a smaller 8 pushing a doe about 10 mins before the big one came out. Seems a little early for that kind of activity here but you have to be there when they're ready! 

I'll be there every chance I get from now through the end of the season.


----------



## R and D

This one was locked down on one of our does...


----------



## dkennedy

R and D said:


> This one was locked down on one of our does...


Awesome Buck!!! Congratulations... It's definitely on up there. I hope it's a little later down by us. If not I'll just plan a week or two earlier next season.


----------



## tvillenole

My wife shot a nice 8 last Wednesday.  Were seeing a lot of action and some chasing but it seemed to slow down with the weather warming back up.


----------



## tvillenole

dkennedy said:


> Anything happening in Thomas and Brooks county? I'm on the line, east of Boston. New to the area. I've been told the rut is usually around Thanksgiving through the first week of December. Last weekend there was plenty of scrapes being worked. We'll be there the Friday after Thanksgiving through the following week. Good Luck!!


Temps look really good for hunting next week.


----------



## dkennedy

tvillenole said:


> Temps look really good for hunting next week.



I just looked at the weather for next week, it does look perfect. Hopefully that get's them on their feet!


----------



## catch22

went last night.  saw a nice buck with some does.  he wasnt really running them, more like following....saw several other deer during the sit


----------



## tvillenole

Have been getting day time pics of the 2 bucks I'm targeting.  Took off work yesterday day at 2:30 to go sit.  The buck I really want beat me to my plot by 2 minutes and I ran him off.


----------



## catch22

tvillenole said:


> Have been getting day time pics of the 2 bucks I'm targeting.  Took off work yesterday day at 2:30 to go sit.  The buck I really want beat me to my plot by 2 minutes and I ran him off.



almost exactly what happened to me.  I got in a little later than I wanted.  Right as a got to base of the ladder stand a couple does bounded off from my shooting lane and he was with them.  He never knew I was there, but the does took him away from me.  Hoping I see him tonight


----------



## southGAlefty

Slow this week for me so far. I’ve seen a few does and yearlings. I thought the cold weather would kick it off but it hasn’t so far where I’ve been.


----------



## catch22

I didn’t see anything last night and didn’t hear any shots.  Gonna try and hunt a couple times this weekend


----------



## R and D

Im seeing bucks locked down w does almost every sit in North Thomas


----------



## Crakajak

Seen 3 good bucks .All were cruising with their nose on the ground.Seen some pics.of some great bucks killed in Grady county this week.


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a good 7 yesterday. Mature deer. Came to a corn pile. Saw some chasing from younger deer earlier in the afternoon.


----------



## Crakajak

Friday and Sat the bucks were running looking for a girlfriend.Saw 5 different bucks that most would be proud to shoot.


----------



## catch22

saw 4 bucks chasing does this weekend in north Thomas


----------



## catch22

beautiful evening yesterday...cold and calm.....my dad and I only saw one doe


----------



## BWANAMARK

In Reno/south Grady - not seen any chasing yet. Bucks still feeding in plots and on corn. scraping like crazy since Thanksgiving, they keep making them deeper and making new ones. I'd say it is almost on there, should hit peak rut about January 20 - 30, lol.


----------



## catch22

hunted north thomas sat morning and sunday evening.  didnt see a thing.  I think the rut is winding down....or done???


----------



## southGAlefty

Slow in Grady for me this week. Does and yearlings almost every sit. Nothing else to speak of and cameras have been pretty quiet. Weather has been too good not to have it bust loose.


----------



## tvillenole

Does and yearlings everywhere.  Saw a young 8 pt when I was sitting about a week ago.  Hes the only buck ive seen on camera in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## southGAlefty

I killed a really nice 10 Monday morning. Cruising by himself just after daylight.


----------



## Bear10

Congrats on the 10!


----------



## BMan21

This was my first year hunting in Grady county and I missed a couple weeks in December. But it never seemed like the Rut was in full swing. When was the rut happening in Grady county this year.


----------



## oldways

North or South of Cairo because there is a different time depending on what side of the county your on.


----------



## BMan21

oldways said:


> North or South of Cairo because there is a different time depending on what side of the county your on.


 North


----------



## BMan21

oldways said:


> North or South of Cairo because there is a different time depending on what side of the county your on.


 I am bordering the northern county line


----------



## oldways

that is usually around Thanksgiving until first week of Dec about the same time Thomas County rut is happening Its kinda unusual because middle of the county is about the second week of Dec and the bottom corner close to Decatur county is the end of season. Were just split all up Good luck to you and I hope this helps..


----------



## BMan21

oldways said:


> that is usually around Thanksgiving until first week of Dec about the same time Thomas County rut is happening Its kinda unusual because middle of the county is about the second week of Dec and the bottom corner close to Decatur county is the end of season. Were just split all up Good luck to you and I hope this helps..


Thank you this helps a lot!


----------



## catch22

bump for this year.....anyone seeing any rutting activity in thomas?


----------



## ACracing98

South Thomas I'm still seeing does in groups.


----------



## catch22

seeing some decent bucks showing up on cam.....north thomas


----------



## tvillenole

catch22 said:


> seeing some decent bucks showing up on cam.....north thomas


Been getting pics of some good ones for a few weeks but all at night until recently.  Starting to see some right at first light.


----------



## oldways

I heard a monster 12 got hit by a car on Lower Cairo Rd yesterday and a six point about 50 yards down the road. Must of been something hot in there.


----------



## catch22

saw some scrapes opened up in north thomas this weekend.  those are the firs we have seen....seems late


----------



## Brim Hat

I have been seeing pictures and hearing of some good bucks being killed around Cairo. they are starting to move


----------



## catch22

saw quite a few deer saturday morning and a young buck that was really looking for some girls.....he was running them and grunting and trying his hardest.  the evening hunts were really slow


----------



## Joelb07

Brim Hat said:


> I have been seeing pictures and hearing of some good bucks being killed around Cairo. they are starting to move


any pictures of the bucks killed?


----------



## Brim Hat

I don’t have any pictures of them. I was shown them


----------



## Crakajak

With the cold front moving thru the bucks have gotten active on the scraps.Seen decent 8 pt all following does. Whigham area.


----------



## BMan21

Anyone been getting any daytime activity recently seems like they’ve been moving a lot at a night? In north Grady.


----------



## catch22

Bump for this year.  Seeing some scrapes in north thomas.  Couple new bucks showed up on cam last week.  What about anyone else?


----------



## edward23

catch22 said:


> Bump for this year.  Seeing some scrapes in north thomas.  Couple new bucks showed up on cam last week.  What about anyone else?


I'm several miles east of Thomasville and have had some new bucks show up in the last couple of days. It's definitely getting close.


----------



## catch22

didnt see much activity over the holiday.  hunted up there 3 times and only saw 1 doe.  im stumped


----------



## Crakajak

Hunting north of Whigham.Seeing lots of does.2small bucks.Starting to see scraps being worked in the last 2 days.Does still have little ones hanging out with them ,but a few are alone.


----------



## edward23

catch22 said:


> didnt see much activity over the holiday.  hunted up there 3 times and only saw 1 doe.  im stumped


Not much activity here. No mature bucks seen in daylight hours. I'm stumped too. 
Hopefully this week ?


----------



## catch22

I plan to be there for a couple hunts this weekend.....we will see


----------



## Crakajak

catch22 said:


> I plan to be there for a couple hunts this weekend.....we will see


Good luck.


----------



## catch22

checked cams yesterday and had 2 shooters in the daylight.


----------



## Crakajak

catch22 said:


> checked cams yesterday and had 2 shooters in the daylight.


Next 3 weeks should be prime time.


----------



## Bear10

I had a buddy report a mature buck chasing in Thomas county Saturday, & I saw a couple chasing in Early county Saturday, hopefully this warm weather doesn't shut them down. Good luck!


----------



## catch22

I hunted Sat morning and evening in Thomas and didnt see a deer.....part of it is the property I hunt....but still frustrating.

Hunted Decatur yesterday evening and say 2 decent 8s right at dark.  neither were shooters....but I still have a bachelor group of 5 bucks hanging together in Decatur.  which is also crazy


----------



## edward23

Hunted Saturday and Sunday evening in Thomas Co. Saw the same 5 does each time. No rutting activity on cameras either.


----------

